# 1968 Stingray shifter



## Darthvader (Dec 9, 2014)

Looking for a 68 Stik shift with decent "5" on the ball.Will buy just the handle or the whole thing.

PM please.


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok guys I know someone here has one.....


----------



## Geokop (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm not being "smart" here, but check on eBay if you haven't already.
I've seen them there....


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks. They  are plenty on ebay but they all are missing the "5" on the ball.


----------



## kratekid63 (Dec 31, 2014)

text me i have one 631-517-1507


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 1, 2015)

kratekid63;411361]text me i have one 631-517-1507


----------

